# Looking to fulltime again - RV Rig advice



## triedandtrue (Aug 23, 2017)

So I have fulltimed over the years. Most recently had a Titanium with 3 slideouts that I towed with a 20 year old F-250. Getting a divorce and looking to get a used fifth wheel or other that is smaller than the Titanium that is solidly built and good for fulltiming. Plan to sell the F-250 and get a gas truck with better gas mileage as diesel is pricey. I sell online on Amazon and other sites so would be using for business as well. Have looked at the Sprinters but they are pricey and too small. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## SCcamper (Sep 9, 2017)

We did yard sales and flea markets when we were full-timing. Sold mostly on eBay. Didn't start dong it until we were already traveling. Was all the time readjusting our cargo to stay under max GVWR. If we were to do it again we would opt for a smallish toy-hauler - travel trailer or fiver - and use the extra cargo capacity they provide for computer space and organized storage of our goodies for sale.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 7, 2018)

diesel fuel/ trucks my cost more but you will be better off in the long run with one. over a gasser.
need storage? a toy hauler?
i will be going on the rd in some years. and have been looking at a couple units 35-42 ft
they are not " toy haulers" but have garages  for a quad or one motor bike only. with about 32 -35 ft of living space walled off from the garage.
they are a better grade units. with insulation. but none i have seen were gen preped.  but built with space for one.
with a small bike one can leave the rv and hauler parked and still get around. on the cheap even.


----------



## Janet Leee (Feb 24, 2018)

triedandtrue said:


> So I have fulltimed over the years. Most recently had a Titanium with 3 slideouts that I towed with a 20 year old F-250. Getting a divorce and looking to get a used fifth wheel or other that is smaller than the Titanium that is solidly built and good for fulltiming. Plan to sell the F-250 and get a gas truck with better gas mileage as diesel is pricey. I sell online on Amazon and other sites so would be using for business as well. Have looked at the Sprinters but they are pricey and too small. Suggestions anyone?


Are you close to central Illinois


----------

